
You Can’t Dig Upwards (Why You Should Learn C) - tim_sw
http://www.evanmiller.org/you-cant-dig-upwards.html
======
andreasgonewild
Credit where credit is due; PG never said anything bad about C, quite the
opposite. It may be at the bottom of the abstraction pyramid, but it's right
up there with Lisp in the power pyramid. They choose different ways to get
there, which makes them orthogonal; knowing both means you'll find your way
around most languages/problems.

